# Breeding Rhoms



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have searched through this forum and found some info, but nothing really that in depth. I know that they have been bred in captivity, but only in tanks over 1000 Gal. but do you think it would be possible in a home aquarium of 500 Gal?

Also, what would be the best way to go about this? I read that starting with a shoal of Rhoms, then they will kill each other off until it is the Alpha male and 2 or 3 females, and then the females get killed off. Now this would mean that you would have to go throught he whole process again next time. Would it be possible to remove the females after breeding, and re-introduce them at a later date?

Lastly, would you think this process would work for other solitary P's like Manuelli and Brandtii?

Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I hope next year to built a 2500lt (662g) tank and to add in there 5 rhoms.For sure i believe that is a dream and i don't try to convise my self for the opposite since Rhoms are 'solitary' and super aggressive P's.
As Frank (i think) told after the succesfull breeding them in one public aquarium the male killed the female and that is bad.
Imagine to have the dream come true and then have a dead female!!!







.

But if you try it my opinion is to put very small rhoms like 1" or 2" and hope that until their adulthood to be all in there and not to have a really big tank with one Rhom.

I don't believe that this will work in Manueli's...

Jim


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Frank, have you anymore info on where the Rhoms were bred in the past?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The only recorded spawning of S. rhombeus was done by Gedaschke from the Duisburg Zoo. Also covered in some detail in the book by Schulte, Piranhas in the Aquarium TS-117.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The only recorded spawning of S. rhombeus was done by Gedaschke from the Duisburg Zoo. Also covered in some detail in the book by Schulte, Piranhas in the Aquarium TS-117.


 Thanks for that, I've just ordere dthe book so I can take a look at it in more detail, hopefully have it and more answers by Wednesday!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey, 
when i got my p from an lfs he said he got them from a guy that is semi local, that had bred them. he didnt say what size of a tank but he just said it takes them a long time to breed. which is crazy. i remember seeing a member on here stating to have a breeding pair of rhoms in their signature. wonder what hes doing.

Oburi


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

oburi said:


> hey,
> when i got my p from an lfs he said he got them from a guy that is semi local, that had bred them. he didnt say what size of a tank but he just said it takes them a long time to breed. which is crazy. i remember seeing a member on here stating to have a breeding pair of rhoms in their signature. wonder what hes doing.
> 
> Oburi


 Well if its true I think it would be the first in a home aquarium that we know of. As frank has said, all he knows of is in large public aquariums, and after that the male kill the female!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> i remember seeing a member on here stating to have a breeding pair of rhoms in their signature. wonder what hes doing.
> 
> 
> > not being truthful


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

an experiment like that will cost thousands of $ but if you have success the money is well worth it since you will have baby rhoms to sell and information you can publish or keep. do rhoms in the wild kill off the female after mating if the female stays along? maybe it's just in its nature.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Right, just got the book and it gives a load of information!

They started off with around 20 Rhoms in a 1200 Gal. tank when they were about 2", and over 8 years they dwindled down to only 6 Rhoms and were around 10-12".

They spawned a few times but nothing came of it, then they did again and the eggs were removed and put into there own tank until they hatched. It gives a day by day record of what they did, etc. and they ended up having about 655 surviving P's. 20 of them were put into the adult tank once they reached about 2".

There was no mention of the females being killed off afterwards, and they didnt remove them from the tank. And they also mention that they spawned again a number of times, but they didnt bother to remove the eggs this time and just left it.


----------

